# Generator Location?



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

We are looking at putting a rear hitch with a cargo carrier. Does anyone do the same?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just make sure that the carrier is WELDED to the frame and not the bumper... if not you will be the second to know when it snaps off --

the first will be the guy that runs over your generator in the road after it falls off....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is on my list of things to get lined up this winter. Once the Outback comes out of storage, I'm having this installed.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have thought about doing this too. I usually put the generator under the rear slide when setting up camp. I'm just a little paranoid about what can happen to the generator back there without me ever knowing!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

One of my spring projects will be to install a generator carry mount on the rear of the trailer. Just got to figure out what I will be moving around in the trailer to re balance the load as it will put 200 pounds way back there.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I built a carrier on the back of mine for the generator and, or bikes. Its mounted to the frame and has a 2 1/2 x 3 peice of steel in front of the bumper to carry the weight. So far it worked great. I put the spare tire up front under the bunk bed on a piece of carpet to balance some of the weight. I put a picture of it in the mods gallery, It was on page 11 a while back. 
Lawton


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

76 cougar said:


> I built a carrier on the back of mine for the generator and, or bikes. Its mounted to the frame and has a 2 1/2 x 3 peice of steel in front of the bumper to carry the weight. So far it worked great. I put the spare tire up front under the bunk bed on a piece of carpet to balance some of the weight. I put a picture of it in the mods gallery, It was on page 11 a while back.
> Lawton
> [snapback]62478[/snapback]​


Do you leave your generator in place when you run it?


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes -It puts a small amount of vibration in the camper but it just helps put me to sleep. I ran it with the slide in and out. It is a little louder with bed out. My wife is a lite sleeper and hasnt slept in it with the gen. Ill probably have to set it on the ground to make her happy. I keep it locked on the back unless certian we dont need it then I put the bikes on the carrier.
Lawton


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Make sure you have a carbon monoxide detector if you run that generator under your rear slide. I wouldn't take the chance that the seals will keep the exhaust out. I think it was Y-Guy who said his detector went off two or three times a little while ago while running his generator. I decided then and there that a detector was a definate on my list before the next trip.

Scott


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't take mine often. When I do, it is in the back of the Burb. I am planning on getting a front mount receiver hitch to keep it outside.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Humpty said:


> I don't take mine often. When I do, it is in the back of the Burb. I am planning on getting a front mount receiver hitch to keep it outside.
> [snapback]62624[/snapback]​


Do you have any problems with the smell?


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

Having a fifth wheel I couldn't carry a generator on rear of truck and I was getting tired of loading it in and out of the bed of the truck so I installed a class three hitch in the front of the truck and purchased a small cargo carrier. The hitch is far enough back in that when not in use you don't even notice it's there unless I point it out to someone.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut,

When 76 Cougar stated "it just helps put me to sleep", I assumed he must have been talking about the carbon monoxide 'feature' on the generator.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

specialcampers said:


> Humpty said:
> 
> 
> > I don't take mine often.Â WhenÂ I do, it is in the back of the Burb.Â I am planning on getting a front mount receiver hitch to keep it outside.
> ...


A little bit. I cover it with a tarp. That helps some.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Moosegut,
> 
> When 76 Cougar stated "it just helps put me to sleep", I assumed he must have been talking about the carbon monoxide 'feature' on the generator.
> 
> ...


Oooohhhh. And I've been taking Tylenol PM.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Racechasers said:


> Having a fifth wheel I couldn't carry a generator on rear of truck and I was getting tired of loading it in and out of the bed of the truck so I installed a class three hitch in the front of the truck and purchased a small cargo carrier. The hitch is far enough back in that when not in use you don't even notice it's there unless I point it out to someone.
> [snapback]62687[/snapback]​


Scott,

I like that idea better than the cargo carrier on the rear of the trailer. Do they make hitches specifically for the fronts of trucks? I have an F-150. Did you find a bolt on or did you have to weld it? Has anybody else done that?

Scott


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Racechasers said:
> 
> 
> > Having a fifth wheel I couldn't carry a generator on rear of truck and I was getting tired of loading it in and out of the bed of the truck so I installed a class three hitch in the front of the truck and purchased a small cargo carrier. The hitch is far enough back in that when not in use you don't even notice it's there unless I point it out to someone.
> ...


Yeah they do. You need to look for or ask for a front mounted class III hitch. I had my local four wheel drive center do it for me and it simply bolts to frame using existing hardware. They have to pull your front bumper off to do it. I love it and my generator is just tall enough I can see it from the driver seat otherwise I would want something to remind me it is up there. I have used the cargo carrier to hauler a cooler and forgot about it up there and when I got in bumper to bumper traffic it took me some time to remember it was up there and I was amazed I hadn't hit someone with it. That's my only complaint on it but like I said with my generator I can see it from the cab so it's no problem.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

What ? I could have used TYLENOL PM instead of carbon monoxide. Really I have the gen set with the exhaust on the outside edge so the fumes dont end up under the slide. Also have monoxide dect in camper. No problem so far with any gas. I put a pipe from the end of exhaust pipe up to above slide, made no differance on noise so I took it off. If I had fumes getting in the camper I would have left it on.
Lawton


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

As far as adding a rear cargo carrier, I added a support cable from each side of the rear af the cargo carrier to the slide support brackets on the back of the Outback. Had to make come custom adaptors, however.
If there is interest, I could post some pics.
I think Reverie saw my setup last year at the Southeast Rally.
This relieves the bumper of vibration and stress as it does not have a cantelivered weight to support.
I do have to disconnect when I put the slide out.
Carry my generator, bikes etc. without problems for over a year.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Racechasers said:


> You need to look for or ask for a front mounted class III hitch. I had my local four wheel drive center do it for me and it simply bolts to frame using existing hardware. [snapback]62741[/snapback]​


Scott,

Thanks a lot. I found one in JC Whitney for $119.00 - quite the reasonable price. I'll take a Saturday and put it on myself. Not that I'm too cheap to pay to have it installed, it's just that I'm so broke I can't even afford to pay attention.









Scott


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> All,
> 
> As far as adding a rear cargo carrier, I added a support cable from each side of the rear af the cargo carrier to the slide support brackets on the back of the Outback. Had to make come custom adaptors, however.
> If there is interest, I could post some pics.
> ...


Can you send or post the pics?


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

specialcampers said:


> outbackgeorgia said:
> 
> 
> > All,
> ...


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

specialcampers said:


> outbackgeorgia said:
> 
> 
> > All,
> ...


OK, happy to as soon as I get back from a business trip this week, probably post toward the end of the week.

Outbackgeorgia


----------

